# Anton Cajetan Adlgasser (1729~1777)



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"Adlgasser, Anton Cajetan (b. Inzell, Bavaria, 1 Oct. 1729; d. Salzburg, 22 Dec. 1777). Composer and organist. Studied with Johann Ernst Eberlin in Salzburg and then succeeded him as court and cathedral organist there in 1750. After his death in 1777 while playing the organ (described in a letter by Leopold Mozart), he was succeeded as cathedral organist by W. A. Mozart, who praised him as a master of counterpoint. He collaborated with Mozart and Michael Haydn on the oratorio _Die Schuldigkeit_ (1767). Composed an Italian opera (lost); singspiels; 20 or more German and Latin oratorios (many lost) on sacred and secular subjects; much Latin church music, including 8 Masses and 2 Requiems; perhaps as many as 9 symphonies; keyboard pieces and concertos; and 103 organ versets."
< The Harvard Biographical Dictionary of Music / Don Michael Randel · 1996 / P.6 >


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Aria de Nativitate Domini, "Fort, ihr hohen Marmorsale"


----------

